# Interesting ......Vicious Ant



## andro (24/4/15)

https://www.youtube.com/embed/k1tGtltLlPQ

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan (24/4/15)

andro said:


> https://www.youtube.com/embed/k1tGtltLlPQ



Looks like real quality! (ps: BTW that poison is is divine )

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kimbo (24/4/15)

andro said:


> https://www.youtube.com/embed/k1tGtltLlPQ


Very nice

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ollie (24/4/15)

The price on that thing is going to be insane!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KB_314 (24/4/15)

Very interesting indeed! 
Slightly disappointed though that this is out before the Hydrus mod.


----------



## johan (24/4/15)

V.A might be expressive but suburb products,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xhale (24/4/15)

isnt the tube the vicious ant phenom....and then the boxmod would be an upgrade part. So it'll be expensive, x2.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/4/15)

There is little doubt this is going to be absolutely stunning... and if I want one I'm going to have to take out a bond on my house to pay for it.

One thing I don't understand is why they are playing in such a niche market when the have the worlds best atty in the Cyclone... they should release a Cyclone 3.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Yiannaki (24/4/15)

Guys, is it just me or does this whole setup not scream Hydrus mod?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Ollie (24/4/15)

Must be a Hydrus clone

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow (24/4/15)

This mod is so hot. Time to save my money.


----------



## Jakey (24/4/15)

Wawaweeeeewa!!! Time to sign em divorce papers..........

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Vapington (27/4/15)

$300 for SS Set (includes phenom), $350 for brass/SS set and $450 for titanium set


----------



## BumbleBee (27/4/15)

It's very pretty but I think the Hydrus is going to be much prettier 

I think I'll wait a bit, hurry up already @HPBotha

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## andro (28/4/15)

Vapington said:


> $300 for SS Set (includes phenom), $350 for brass/SS set and $450 for titanium set


if this are the prices is actually not too bad IMO


----------



## Sir Vape (28/4/15)

Hydrus for the WIN!!! Def a clone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (10/6/15)

andro said:


> https://www.youtube.com/embed/k1tGtltLlPQ


Very nice. I know their Variant reg.mod is around $600.00 U.S.


----------

